# CC/NC MaW Poll



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been considering starting a MAW thread that would be for CC and NC combined. I think it would be especially good for people that want to participate in a CC MAW but do not have the selection of cigars that it would take to participate in the traditional CC MAW. The rules would be the same as the other MAW threads. Also a new rule stating a minimum of 2 or more different CC's should be granted, and the wish list must be a mix of CC and NC. I think this could be fun for everyone, and I have had this approved by 2 Mods.

If you would, please place a vote so I can see if this will catch any interest.

Thank you everyone!! :bounce:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great idea Phil! I would say as long as the people with CCs are willing to take some NCs and what not. Also, anyone making a wish probably shouldn't just ask for CCs, perhaps a mix of both must be required to wish? Maybe not but I just thought I would throw it out to you!

Good work Phil!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't mean to piss in your cornflakes, and don't change what you want to do
based on my opinion, but I don't see it working as well as the Regular CC MAW. I went back and read the last few pages of the CC MAW and see many new faces. They do it to try CC's. Most get their wish and a few tag-alongs, which expands their knowledge base. If I want to try an NC, I go to that forum. For CC's I stay hear. I think just cc's in the cc forum.
On a side note, nothing stops a person from sending a NC as a tag along
when granting a wish. I have received quite a few NC's as hitchhiker's, and never had a problem.......so is the new one really needed......just .02


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think its a great idea Phil.:beerchug:
For those sitting on the fence about Cuban Cigars.:welcome:
The only issue i see with it is.:laser:
1st the people who participate will have to have their post count and time in. As it involves Cuban cigars and will have to be posted here!
2nd You are going to have so many converts i fear there shall be a Cuban Cigar shortage lol!:faint2:
Good Luck with it my Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

On one hand it would be nice simply because I don't have the time served in the field of cigars nor the money right now, after blowing my noobie load, to have or buy CCs. Obviously there's quite a few I'd love to try. I'd also love to be able to help others out in the process when I can. Since I have no luck w/ women I'm about tempted to give up a nut for a San Cristobal De la Habana to try before committing to a box when I get a chance. So this could possibly be a great benefit and use to me & MANY others on the forums for so many reasons on so many levels. Essentially and easier way to get our hands on some new CCs to try. Since singles aren't easily obtained this could be an awesome way for those of us w/ minimal CC stash to get into the action and try some new stuff out. Even if it is something like a minimum of one or two CCs per MaW w/ NCs. It would definitely have to be set that X CC's go w/ any Wish though. 

as much as I'd like to see it done and going strong on one hand I almost have to agree w/ Bull here. I just don't see it working all that well. We have CC and NC for that and I want one I go there. I mean if it can and something rolls out that works for everyone then great. But I simply have a hard time seeing this actually working or being a success. It's a great idea so if you do roll it out I definitely hope it goes well...

as for the time thing... Even having access now there's a slim chance I'd have the inventory to participate. But the same can be said about the NC MaW which I've recently been able to get into a couple times because I'm finally getting some of the better sticks demanded. So I definitely don't see status on the forums ever being an issue.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions thus far guys!

I'm thinking I might need to clarify a bit.
This would be in the Habanos section. So those requirements would apply.
A wish list would have to go similar to this. (I'm not coming up with names for this example)

CC
CC
CC
CC
NC
NC
NC
NC

A person granting would have to be able to say, "I can do this CC and thisCC, and NC, NC, NC"

Obviously more CC's could be granted, but no less than 2. So, it's not like someone could gift all CC's and then end up getting all NC coming back to them. That wouldn't be cool, or fair to them.

I know there are sometimes mixed bags in the other MaW, I want to give a home for that to happen all the time. 

Does this convey my idea a little bit better?

Thanks again!! 

I put 7 days on this poll, so pretty much everyone will have a chance to see it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> Thanks for the opinions thus far guys!
> 
> I'm thinking I might need to clarify a bit.
> 
> ...


Phil
Glad you posted it that way.....
In looking at it like that I see no problems.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Seems like a fun way to give some brothers a push over the cliff. Hopefully it will take off and be a success.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Phil
> Glad you posted it that way.....
> In looking at it like that I see no problems.


Thanks bull. I noticed from previous comments, that maybe my intentions were at first, not very clear.

If ANYONE has any questions for me, please feel free to ask! Based on current results, I will probably kick this off this weekend. Especially if this thread dwindles.

Also, on a side note, I will not make the first wish, but I will probably designate someone to start. Reason being, I am not doing this just to get some free cigars. I would however, join in very soon.

Thanks to Donnie, David, and Don, and everyone else for your support!!

:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think its going to be a lot of fun!:dude:
I could never participate as i don't own any Non Cubans!:whoo:
Only a couple of gifted ones that i could never trade i will smoke them as nothing beats a gifted cigar!:beerchug:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you could Tony. Gifting all CC would not break any rules, but you would have to be ok with the possibility of getting a couple NC in your granted wish.

2 CC would be the minimum. All NC as a gift would not be allowed. :beerchug:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Poneill272 said:


> Hey everyone, I have been considering starting a MAW thread that would be for CC and NC combined. I think it would be especially good for people that want to participate in a CC MAW but do not have the selection of cigars that it would take to participate in the traditional CC MAW. The rules would be the same as the other MAW threads. Also a new rule stating a minimum of 2 or more different CC's should be granted, and the wish list must be a mix of CC and NC. I think this could be fun for everyone, and I have had this approved by 2 Mods.
> 
> If you would, please place a vote so I can see if this will catch any interest.
> 
> Thank you everyone!! :bounce:


Wanna try starting off with a wish.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Wanna try starting off with a wish.


Should I do that? I was thinking about having another puffer start with one, I didn't know if I would seem greedy if I went first. Wouldn't it be better if I granted one before I made one? Or is going first normal?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Poneill272 said:


> Should I do that? I was thinking about having another puffer start with one, I didn't know if I would seem greedy if I went first. Wouldn't it be better if I granted one before I made one? Or is going first normal?


I have no idea. I figured since you came up with this, you should do the honors. 
If you would feel more comfortable, we could wait and see if anyone has any objections.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

All I know is that there are a lot more deserving BOTL than myself on here that I would rather give the honors to. IMHO, that might help this kick off a little better too. :beerchug:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bump! For the afternoon crowd!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Call it the Anything Goes MaW!

Just start a thread, if it fails o well, if it succeeds you will be a Noob savior!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

looks promising.. nao if only that pp refund wher to get here intime for me to have some cc's to offer id be all over this like tony over cubans haha


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I voted "maybe" but not sure why I did that now. So my final answer would be "YES!"

As Ray said, start the official thread and let's see how it takes off. You never know what kind of response you will get. Although I just hope the regular "Habano MAW" thread doesn't die down. Maybe the old thread could be geared towards a high end MAW thread for "Cubans" only. Just my two cents.

Also, all in favor of Phil being able to post the first wish? After all it was his idea, seems only fair to me.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> All I know is that there are a lot more deserving BOTL than myself on here that I would rather give the honors to. IMHO, that might help this kick off a little better too. :beerchug:


Don't sell yourself short bro, though I missed this statement before posting mine above. Your just as deserving as any other brother of the leaf here. So I here by commend you to start the official thread and post a wish.

On a side note, I assume it will be posted in the Habano side of the forums correct?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Don't sell yourself short bro, though I missed this statement before posting mine above. Your just as deserving as any other brother of the leaf here. So I here by commend you to start the official thread and post a wish.
> 
> On a side note, I assume it will be posted in the Habano side of the forums correct?


thank you so much! Yes, this would be in the habanos section, and all requirements would have to be met as far as that goes. I will get started on it this evening.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> I voted "maybe" but not sure why I did that now. So my final answer would be "YES!"
> 
> As Ray said, start the official thread and let's see how it takes off. You never know what kind of response you will get. Although I just hope the regular "Habano MAW" thread doesn't die down. Maybe the old thread could be geared towards a high end MAW thread for "Cubans" only. Just my two cents.
> 
> *Also, all in favor of Phil being able to post the first wish?* After all it was his idea, seems only fair to me.


That gets a vote from me. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> All I know is that there are a lot more deserving BOTL than myself on here that I would rather give the honors to. IMHO, that might help this kick off a little better too. :beerchug:


No there are not!
You are just as deserving as anybody!!!!!
You go ahead my brother and kick start this badboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! Thanks again! I guess I have some work ahead of me this evening! I'll get this rolling sooner than I thought! What a great group you all are!! This will be fun! 

Ray said to name it ANYTHING GOES MAW.

I like that.

Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Wow! Thanks again! I guess I have some work ahead of me this evening! I'll get this rolling sooner than I thought! What a great group you all are!! This will be fun!
> 
> Ray said to name it ANYTHING GOES MAW.
> 
> ...


Your the Boss, Chief, President, CEO, CFO, you name it whatever you want! Hell name it Poneill's Anything Goes MAW! LOL.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll post a link here too, when I get it going. Just to help spread the word!
:beerchug:
:whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Phil's Puff easy MAW/PIF!:beerchug:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm game, but I wonder if this will dilute the Cuban MAW PIF. I sure hope that I'm forgiven if I rarely have a NC to add to the mix.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

There are two MaW on the NC side and both seem to move at a pretty reasonable pace....so this can work...if not there is no harm in trying.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's up!!! Here is the link:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...879-push-over-edge-cc-nc-maw.html#post3145829

Let's try to have some fun with it!!!

Thank you all Very much for your support!!

:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

If one of you mods want to lock this up since the MAW thread is up, feel free. No more need for this poll.

Thank You arty:


----------

